# Can't Find a Story I Really Want to Read Again



## extrabigguylover (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys, there's a story I read a while ago I can't find. It's about a woman who meets a large guy. He starts to loose weight, and she doesn't like that. She gets his brother to help her break his toes to keep him in bed, therefore imobile. Thanks


----------



## zonker (Feb 28, 2011)

extrabigguylover said:


> Hey guys, there's a story I read a while ago I can't find. It's about a woman who meets a large guy. He starts to loose weight, and she doesn't like that. She gets his brother to help her break his toes to keep him in bed, therefore imobile. Thanks



It's called "He" by Empress:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/he_eats.html

And if you like that one, you may want to check this one out as well:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/time_4_shake.html

Just seeing these stories again reminds me of the evolution of my perversion regarding weight gain... Five years ago, these would have grossed me out. Now they turn me on.

Zonker


----------



## extrabigguylover (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Sparrow (Apr 1, 2011)

Jesus Christ, she breaks his toes?! It sounds like Misery.


----------



## The Educator (Apr 2, 2011)

I particularly love the stories 'He' And 'Creamery Gold'.

Anyone else have any other stories about a man being forced to gain weight against his will, secretly fattened or manipulated to gain weight, by a woman?

It's one of my fantasies to be a feedee in such circumstances. :blush:


----------



## zonker (Apr 5, 2011)

The Educator said:


> I particularly love the stories 'He' And 'Creamery Gold'.
> 
> Anyone else have any other stories about a man being forced to gain weight against his will, secretly fattened or manipulated to gain weight, by a woman?
> 
> It's one of my fantasies to be a feedee in such circumstances. :blush:



Check out the one I noted above -- "It's Time for Your Shake". Also, "Cade and Linda"might whet your appetite (pun intended) for stories like this. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/cade_&_linda.html

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/cade_&_linda.html

Also, you may like at least the beginning of my new story, just posted today: "Love Song of Circe". The story -- and the narrator -- turns a bit porcine in subsequent chapters.

I love these kinds of stories as well, so any suggestions from you will be appreciated.


----------



## extrabigguylover (May 15, 2011)

I love your new story, will you be continuing it?


----------



## zonker (May 17, 2011)

extrabigguylover said:


> I love your new story, will you be continuing it?



You mean "Love Song of Circe" I assume.

Yes, I have most of it mapped out, but like the narrator in the story, it just keeps getting larger.

:eat1:

:eat2:


----------

